# Bidding a job



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

Need help bidding an apartment complex the lot is 25.173 acres and the buildings add up to 36,200 square feet.
http://www.zillow.com/homes/map/-Steeplechase-Lane-Loveland-Ohio-45140_rb/

the little buildings are parking garages. So i need help bidding snow removal, sidewalks, and salt any help is much appreciated


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

*bid help*

I have never bid anything of this caliber so I am in the dark on this. Also what if any other equipment should I use


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What equipment do you have first.


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

Chevy 1500 6.5 diesel with 8ft snowway, Dodge 2500 boss 8'2" v plow, 26" snow blower honda rancher with 48" blade, Pro flow 2 spreaders on both trucks, and a tow behind for atv


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

If you are unsure of this lot...walk away.

You need allot more equipent...especially spreaders. you definately need something that can spread bulk material. you will go through 6-8 tons a storm min. Thats allot through a tailgate spreader! 

loaders would make life much easier...atleast 1 backhoe and 3 skid loaders with pushers and buckets.

then you could use more trucks.

then there is the sidewalks....

good luck


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

the drives are only wide enough for 2 passes in a truck i think. I thought the atv would make the walks go pretty fast I could get a bulk speader or 2 if needed and I have access to a skidsteer. Just thought this would help my business out,This is the second winter that I have plowed for myself I dont have any knowledge of how to bid something this big. If I had the proper equipment what would I bid this at ? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think even if you get the bid you'll be overwhelmed when the snow falls . Most of the time you only get to bid one place and plow it and if you mess it up they won't take your bid the next time.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a lot that is 7 acres and I will be using a bulk spreader, two trucks and a small loader. Your lot is over 3 times this size!

I'll offer up some advice. This has been stated many times on this site, so if you do a search you should find a lot of info: 1 Acre per Hour with a truck and standard blade. Figure out how much you think your trucks are worth an hour and also what they are capable of(i.e. V plow more efficient than straight blade). This can range from $65 to $125 depending location, difficulty, type of equipment, etc. Salt is a crap shoot this year because prices are so wacky. Some people are getting it for $70 a ton, others twice that. I would give a per ton price applied, but you are on your own for figuring that out. I believe someone said 6-8ton and that sounds about right for your job. For sidewalks I try to figure out how long it will take me with X man hours and X equipment hours and go from there. You should already have in mind how much you would be paying someone to work for you and you can figure between $30 and $45 an hour for the ATV.

Just be careful, this is quite an undertaking for someone only plowing for two years. Good luck.


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

the whole area is 25 acres but I think the drivesand stuff would take about 4-5 hours roughly plowing now I could be close or way off I have no idea I know that after I did it a time or to that my time would go down some I really just wanted it for lawn care but its a package deal so I am trying to get it all. Also the company has 3 other complexes that would be nice to get they bid them seperatly but are talking about having 1 company do them all. Thank you guys for all your help


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

As a side note, I didn't know anyone made a 1/2 ton truck with a diesel?


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah chevy early 90"s 6.5 turbo diesel at first I thought that someone put it in there but you can get parts for it at autozone or advanced auto parts.


----------

